# Darby 10/1/13



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hit the Darby for a few hours walk this morning. Love this time of year when the leaves start falling! Was throwing a Zara Spook Pup and weaving it through the leaves. These guys were blowing it up coming up outta the water to get it. No better feeling! Like some have said, we need some water in the worst way in the creeks, holes I fished 2 months ago are now gone and just gravel bars are there.
Here are 4 or the 6 that wanted to play today. 2 right at 15" 1 at 14" and a 12"


----------



## Riverdog (Aug 12, 2013)

nice, I need to try the Darby more. btw got the same reel!


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks like its Darby time again!!!


----------



## jaws01 (Sep 30, 2013)

darby 1 of my favorite place to be smally by day flathead by night


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> Yup. With all the free advertising, you and a couple hundred others...


it's not a big secret that the Darby is good smallmouth fishing... if you go to google and type in central ohio river small mouth fishing guess what river comes up? everyone has access to this information. no big deal...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Wishiniwasfishing said:


> it's not a big secret that the Darby is good smallmouth fishing... if you go to google and type in central ohio river small mouth fishing guess what river comes up? everyone has access to this information. no big deal...
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



...its a HUGE deal to Bubba......His "Top Secret" fishin hole....


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

eatinbass said:


> Looks like its Darby time again!!!


LOL!!
Always nice to see the troll jump in. Always helpful and well thought out. 
Shouldn't you be photoshopping a bad picture somewhere? Maybe make yourself look thin, and those dinks from Fletcher's Pond look fat?
If you were wittier or funnier you'd at least be amusing.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Wishin,i used to get upset as well with the report police. But have learned the hard way bubba is right. Not just streams either it happens at lakes as well. And spilways. Did you have any problems at hoover spillway last spring when u posted up those big saugeyes?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Wishiniwasfishing said:


> it's not a big secret that the Darby is good smallmouth fishing... if you go to google and type in central ohio river small mouth fishing guess what river comes up? everyone has access to this information. no big deal...
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ever wonder how google gets that information? 

Now you can google "rhymes with marby to the list"

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> LOL!!
> Always nice to see the troll jump in. Always helpful and well thought out.
> Shouldn't you be photoshopping a bad picture somewhere? Maybe make yourself look thin, and those dinks from Fletcher's Pond look fat?
> If you were wittier or funnier you'd at least be amusing.


Troll? I prefer Limb Lines.....
Funny the way your attitude changes from day to day...

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=241266


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

eatinbass said:


> Funny the way your attitude changes from day to day...
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=241266


Have you been where he was? That place is already a shathole. It's the very definition of what I'm talking about. 
You can't walk 10 yards without getting caught in some old line, stepping on beer cans and styrofoam containers, being accosted by weirdos....comes with at leasta couple good break ins a month.
I also don't get worked up when someone starts crowing about (insert spillway) or (insert below dam area)...as these have all turned into cesspools and crime targets, too.

I guess if you can't argue the point, attack the messenger, right?

Sooooo, let's see another picture of you crammed into a rowboat, holding up some of those 6 inch Fletcher's giants. Kind of reminds me of those twins on the mopeds in the Guiness book....


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

StuckAtHome said:


> Ever wonder how google gets that information?
> 
> Now you can google "rhymes with marby to the list"


True that! I just did a couple searches for fishing central Ohio, and after the DNR, what do you think is the next source listed? This forum.
Which are you going to be drawn to, a list of lakes from the state, or the public forum where the guys are naming their locations with pics of fish caught?


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> Sooooo, let's see another picture of you crammed into a rowboat, holding up some of those 6 inch Fletcher's giants. Kind of reminds me of those twins on the mopeds in the Guiness book....



Ya might have the wrong guy(And check your meds)


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Maybe I have my trolls confused. I thought you were that fat, Littleguy or something like that. Either way, both of our reputations proceed us.
Mine is a guy who consistently lobbies to protect our resources.
And yours is a chat room troll. 

I'll keep doing what I do, and you keep doing what you do. All will be right in the cyber world.

BTW, did you ever shoot more than one squirrel? I hope so. 3 trips and 1 squirrel.... I'm not good at math, but I think that comes out to....really crappy. I thought you were a big gun guy? Collecting and reloading and stuff.
I get it though. I have a flyrod that I don't know how to use either


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> Maybe I have my trolls confused. I thought you were that fat, Littleguy or something like that. Either way, both of our reputations proceed us.
> Mine is a guy who consistently lobbies to protect our resources.
> And yours is a chat room troll.
> 
> ...


meds..take some


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll take that as an act of surrender.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Nobody surrender now. I just got my popcorn ready. It has been awhile since a thread like this.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> I'll take that as an act of surrender.


Naw, just noticed you can't do basic addition. Ritalin might help


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

OMFG - My "marby" post was meant to be a joke, and besides, it stipulated that I was SKUNKED, not that I landed 20 smallies in an hour. Bubba, the confluence is one of my favorite holes...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

eatinbass said:


> Naw, just noticed you can't do basic addition. Ritalin might help


So you got me thinking, so I got out a calculator AND I doubled checked on the internet (so you know it's true ). Here's my math:

(5) new Mosin rifles + thousands of dollars in custom reloads + 16 hours cleaning rifles + 3 trips in the woods + 1 total squirrel in late October = REALLY CRAPPY.
Seriously, I'm not being mean, it's just a mathematical fact.

Shoot man, my kid has a better record than that with his single shot .22. Heck, I shoot more than one squirrel every three trips with my bow while deer hunting. We average more than that when we float streams for ducks. And we're HACKS when it comes to squirrel hunting. We don't count down 8 weeks to the opening of squirrel season like an enthusiastic would do. We just deer hunt. But a darn squirrel runs in front of you every 10 minutes, so it's kind of hard NOT to shoot them.

I helped with your math. If you'd like help squirrel hunting, I can ask my son.


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

!#!#!#!#!#!# l o l


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> OMFG - My "marby" post was meant to be a joke, and besides, it stipulated that I was SKUNKED, not that I landed 20 smallies in an hour. Bubba, the confluence is one of my favorite holes...


Your first post that you deleted was WAY more fun!! 
"Marby".... Slooooowly I turn....
I can't stop giggling. He's just kicking your shins, bro. However, Marby will forever be your new name as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> Bubba, the confluence is one of my favorite holes...


Isn't that where you met your weirdo, stalker boyfriend? The whole "Chris" story?
BTW, do you know T-Bone?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Yea the first post was much more fun, wanted to quote it but it disappeared, lol. 

Heck my son gets more than one squirrel, but he does it fishing, can't keep him from casting into the trees. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

eatinbass said:


> meds..take some


I thought that stuff you guys smoked was medicinal.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

No, that's just the appetizer 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Nothing quite like taking some conservation advice from members of the bucket brigade.


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Whos the bucket brigade?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Referring to dude who takes everything he catches home in a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Ahh got it


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I caught this 22" wiper on Sunday in one of those "ing" rivers. That should narrow things down a bit for the lurkers. There are only about 6 or 7 of them in Ohio.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Neil....getting home late from school. Crowbarring in a big fish pic!!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey, here's a pic of a deer I shot, hunting a riverbottom, a river that ends in "ioto", and I shot a squirrel before the buck came along.
Safely released to be caught another day...


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> Neil....getting home late from school. Crowbarring in a big fish pic!!


Yeah, shameless self-promotion....BTW, where the heck is this "Marby" creek, anyway? I've checked all over the interweb and can't figure that one out.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> I caught this 22" wiper on Sunday in one of those "ing" rivers.


Stuck said there was a return trip being planned for Saturday? I think I'm in. 
I'll apologize for busting balls, and then we'll bust Pasta's all day. Good plan, right?
Bring your meds.


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

WOW... great buck.. would have to burn my underwear if I got one like that!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> Stuck said there was a return trip being planned for Saturday? I think I'm in.
> I'll apologize for busting balls, and then we'll bust Pasta's all day. Good plan, right?


That's why I like hanging with Pasta. He draws the attention away from me.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> That's why I like hanging with Pasta. He draws the attention away from me.


Like flies to a pile of horse crap.
Dude IS good for something.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

wow, wasnt expecting to see all this when I got back on today....lmao! you guys are to much. 


Linebacker43


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

linebacker43 said:


> ....lmao! you guys are to much.
> Linebacker43


Yes, we are! 

And, btw...good fishing on your part!


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

linebacker43 said:


> wow, wasnt expecting to see all this when I got back on today....lmao! you guys are to much.
> 
> 
> Linebacker43


Thats why I signed up here, it's an absolute riot.

And I apologize for not stating earlier, Good post and nice fish.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Indeed! Any consistent fishing this time of year is good fishing.
And yeah, you might have guessed a couple of us have a little history, that has absolutely nothing to do with you. 

But I hope the ball busting session isn't over...


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> So you got me thinking, so I got out a calculator AND I doubled checked on the internet (so you know it's true ). Here's my math:
> 
> (5) new Mosin rifles + thousands of dollars in custom reloads + 16 hours cleaning rifles + 3 trips in the woods + 1 total squirrel in late October = REALLY CRAPPY.
> Seriously, I'm not being mean, it's just a mathematical fact.
> ...


 Sorry stuck in budget meeting...
Now I see the post you're referring to, I did get skunked a couple times. Nice research by the way.
Judging from the buck picture looks like you could afford to loose a couple pounds and work out a bit. I'll also venture to say, if you spent less time chastising the new folks here, that are excited about fishing Darby, and focused on work, you could buy some camo.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

6'0" 175lbs. But yeah, I was wearing an extra 20 lbs back then. Thanks for noticing, cutie!

That deer was located the day after I shot him. We finally located him with a dog, still within 500-600 yards of where he was shot. 
So camo was at home, completely focused on deer recovery, and the dead ones don't seem to mind an occasional blue sweatshirt.

Dropping a deer with a bow is considerably more difficult than dropping a squirrel from a tree with a .22. Yet my average is still probably on par with your rate of squirrel kills.


OK, let's get serious. Is that your best stuff? Shouldn't you have busted on the way I'm holding the deer out to make it look bigger? Something...anything....but you go with not enough money to buy camo?
I'm starting to think I'm arguing with an idiot. And you will certainly beat me with experience in that particular area.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

You in Neil? Haven't asked /told/begged wife yet. 
Six foot? Hell I'd be six foot two if I wasn't bowlegged. 



Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

StuckAtHome said:


> You in Neil? Haven't asked /told/begged wife yet. Six foot? Hell I'd be six foot two if I wasn't bowlegged.


When am I not "in"? 

Andy, watch what you say. Pasta has started lurking here lately.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Pasta can't read

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow! 
Pic is at night....so it took you and entire day to find a deer, 500 yards away, using a dog? That's impressive! Absolute no way I could top that. 
Rather than using BUBBA how about EAGLE EYE? However, BUBBA is probably more descriptive of your nature.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

There you go, buddy. 

Indeed, deer was shot at last light. Searched the ENTIRE day the next day. If you bow hunt, you'd know exactly how a dead deer can hide from you within 1,000 yards VERY EASILY. Instead of giving up, we went home and begged a buddy to bring his tracking dog down.
It got found. It got cleaned, and it's on my wall.
Public land, that deer was shot on.
Let's see your deer pics. Or maybe we'll start easier. How about some dove hunting pics. I know you planted a couple acres of stuff to attract doves, and dove season has been in for a while. I know I have a buddy who has over a hundred in the freezer.
So let's see 'em. 

Or will you have to blur out your face like your pic of you and your buddies with your littledick guns....errrr, I mean assault weapons.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

BTW, heading out to fish last hour of daylight. I'll pick right back up when I get home.
You've got a couple hours to come up with some better stuff. Again, your efforts are a bit sophomoric.


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Good luck on the marby!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Feiwen said:


> Good luck on the marby!


He's going to the mioto.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Daddy is in for Sat, and sad to hear I'll have a weekday fishing buddy tomorrow, his last day is Thursday.

I know you bubba, you have much better material than that, though it's better than the competition so far, you both need to step it up, we're not even drawing fire from the mods yet, I haven't gotten a pm warning in awhile

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> Isn't that where you met your weirdo, stalker boyfriend? The whole "Chris" story?
> BTW, do you know T-Bone?


That was Harrisburg...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Your buddy is a little over his legal possession limit of 45 doves. You may not want to advertise that to the world.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

StuckAtHome said:


> Yea the first post was much more fun, wanted to quote it but it disappeared, lol.
> 
> Heck my son gets more than one squirrel, but he does it fishing, can't keep him from casting into the trees.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yeah, I didn't want to spend my evening engaged in a flame war so I deleted it. Some other time perhaps...



Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

supercanoe said:


> Your buddy is a little over his legal possession limit of 45 doves. You may not want to advertise that to the world.


LOL!! I'll pass it on. I abbreviated in the interest of eliminating useless details. "I'm confident he has dropped 100 doves so far this year." He's got a family of 7, so they could probably eat 50 doves in a sitting, so I'm also confident there aren't 100 doves "actually" in his freezer. Apologies for paraphrasing.
He's a cop, so he'll get a kick out of the tip though.

He's also a gay buzzbait thrower.  A few fellas know him around here.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Damn (looking around......) In before the lock but I can't find anyone to fight with?

Guess I'll have to sit this one out. But I'm watching you......watching me......watch you........

Mr. A


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

We fish with a cop, oh snap!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Wishin,i used to get upset as well with the report police. But have learned the hard way bubba is right. Not just streams either it happens at lakes as well. And spilways. Did you have any problems at hoover spillway last spring when u posted up those big saugeyes?


nope I hardly ever fish the same spots I am constantly hitting new stretches haven't gone back since and probably won't 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Marby mauger 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

sorry to change the topic and get off fishing...or whatever the topic is supposed to be....but bubba that buck is a studd. what did it score?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

StuckAtHome said:


> We fish with a cop, oh snap!


Yup. Mark uses those 9'+ spinning rods on the little creek. I remember teasing him about how he was gonna get those long rods down the creek....that was about the time he started landing buzzbaits, from what seemed like 1,000 yards away, into a coffee cup. Dude caught a 21 1/2" smallie that day....looked like it had just eaten a side of beef....
Interesting side note, he's also one of the guys who had to go out and shoot all those lions and crazy stuff that escaped near Zanesville a couple years back.

So anyway....it sure doesn't look like we're gonna get any more good pics. I'm assuming the doves of Delaware county are fairly safe these days....or at least as safe as the local squirrel population up that way.
You know, the more I think of it. I'm GLAD your nickname is Eatinbass. As in, I'm glad that nickname doesn't belong to someone who ACTUALLY catches a lot of bass.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

DLarrick said:


> ....but bubba what did it score?


Never got it scored. Good guess is 170's gross, 150's net. 
I REALLY needed that 10th point.

Side story on the deer. It died in a little back bay of the river, halfway in the actual water. So by the time I got it to a taxidermist, the hair was slipping off the hide.
So I went with a skull mount, thinking maybe I'd add a cape to it at a later time.
But when I got it back, there were a couple cool things going on with the skull.
Particularly, above it's right eye, there was a hole, all the way through it's skull, about the diameter of a pencil.
The best explanation is that while previously sparring with another buck, the other buck put a G1 tine through my guy's skull.
I'll go take a quick pic.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Over his right eye:


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

I didn't know Darby held any smallmouths or flatheads until I became a member here......... You guys crack me up.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> Never got it scored. Good guess is 170's gross, 150's net.
> I REALLY needed that 10th point.
> 
> But when I got it back, there were a couple cool things going on with the skull.
> ...


thats pretty wild. crazy what those things can take and keep on kickin. i was guessing it in that range too. would love to have one like that walk past my stand.


----------



## pasta (Jun 21, 2012)

I reed gud.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Hmm deer was found in the water 500 yards from where it was shot. That says gut shot to me.


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

hey linebacker, nice fish man! this is when they put those feed bags on. but you know? even though u didn't mention if that was big or little darby, judging from those pics i think i know exactly where you are in the estimated 120 miles of the 2 creeks combined.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Sciotodarby said:


> Hmm deer was found in the water 500 yards from where it was shot. That says gut shot to me.


Ha ha, here we go!

What says gut shot about a deer going 500 yards after being shot with a bow? I would agree that the arrow missed the heart and at least one lung, but your ability to call "gut shot" is a bit premature. Don't you think?

That was a beast of a buck that any hunter would take a shot at. Any one of a hundred things could have happened to cause good shot to be off by a little, bit you honestly believe bubbagon missed by around a foot?

I think is more likely that you are grasping at anything because he OWNED you a couple posts ago.

However I must concede that you could be very well correct, if not a bit clairvoyant. So to end this little squabble, let's see your deer that is bigger, faster, meaner and killed using only your steely good looks and deathly stare.......

Mr. A


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Sciotodarby said:


> Hmm deer was found in the water 500 yards from where it was shot. That says gut shot to me.


Astute guess, with the water thing. But we were hunting a river bottom. My stand is probably only 50 yards from the river's edge. So about half of our deer run uphill, and half of them try to cross the river. Mine did both. And didn't leave much of a blood trail.
One lung, no heart, and no gut shot. 
I pride myself on making good shots and finding deer. I've shot over two dozen deer with my bow, and have lost exactly zero. 
Most bow hunters would commend a guy for continuing his search for 10+ hours. I could have given up. I could have just gone ans hot another deer.
But we stuck with it, found it, and it's on the wall.

Guesses on poor shots, or poor tracking techniques are just that....guesses. Guys that bow hunt...a LOT....know that everything doesn't always go perfectly with a bow shot. That having a 100% recovery rate on 2 dozen+ bow shot deer is a good thing, whether it takes you 12 minutes to find the deer or 12 hours.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Here's a little 10 pointer I shot down there years back. He ran maybe 70 yards....which unfortunately put him RIGHT in the middle of the river. I was close enough to watch him try to cross....unsuccessfully. 
That particular place is a GOLD mine. It's totally public, but no one thinks to deer hunt there. Their mistake. UNREAL bucks down there. In 20+ years, I've only seen two other guys bow hunt there. 

Tons of squirrels down there BTW, Eatinbass.

First pic looks like a rock out in the middle, but if you look real closely, you can see the rest of the deer underwater.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

I commend you on recovering deer. Most guys give up and it's a shame. A dead deer is better than a live one in my occupation, but i hate to see them go to waste- buck or doe. I've shot maybe 15 with a bow and have only lost one. I hit it high, and let it go overnight. Started on it the next morning after feeding hogs. Found its gut pile about 150 yards from my stand. Squirrel hunters got it.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Lets see...

Thread hijacked: check
Language: check
Bashing of other members: check
Closed and those responsible infracted: CHECK


----------

